# Phragmipedium richteri



## ORG (Sep 14, 2009)

Here pictures of different clones of *Phragmipedium richteri*, which are in flower just this time










































Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2009)

Good looking flower. I'd forgotten that this has twisty petals.

Too bad about the pouch. It looks like it set it's chin on a table too long...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the second clone the best. Strong petal twist, strong coloring in the pouch and the stami. The dorsal netting looks a bit weak. The last has great colors overall but poor twist to the petals.

Did any of the have branching spikes?


----------



## John M (Sep 15, 2009)

VERY nice! I want one just like the second photo! Thanks for posting these, Olaf.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 15, 2009)

That looks like a good one to me, very nice flowering.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 15, 2009)

So cool flower!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice flowers, the second one is stunning...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I like the second clone the best. Strong petal twist, strong coloring in the pouch and the stami. The dorsal netting looks a bit weak. The last has great colors overall but poor twist to the petals.



:clap: :clap: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2009)

Olaf

Can you give us some flower and plant dimensions?


----------



## ORG (Sep 16, 2009)

Dear Rick,
the leaves are 28 - 35 cm long
the flowers 15 cm (the second Plant) and 12 cm (the last) high

Only one of these plants showed branched inflorescences

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------

